# Does this seat make my butt look big?



## Land O' Aches (Oct 18, 2012)

Comrades:

I found a seat pan on ebay, but I'm not sure it's the right one for my military Columbia. Have a look and let me know what you think...

Lando


----------



## Stony (Oct 18, 2012)

Check this website out, it may have the answer you seek.

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd use it, looks close enough to the original pictures. Nice find, the seat pan I picked up is from an old Troxel and I need to relocate the bolt holes as the reear seam too close to the edge. I'll also end up with the same front spring placemant as yours. How wide and long is that seat pan? What material are you going to cover it with? I plan to use some thick 8.5 oz. orange/tan Soft Leather that was specially tanned for Harley Davidson here in Milwaukee.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes it is, its the right seat for your bike!


----------



## Bozman (Nov 2, 2012)

BINGO! looks good to me!


----------



## Land O' Aches (Nov 5, 2012)

The plan:build a bike that could have worked the floor at Boeing Plant 2 during the war. The Boeing historian sent a photograph of their shop bikes circa WWII.

I may be over thinking this project. The bikes in the Boeing photo are civilian and man, are they beat. The shop ID signs between the bars are very cool, and I'll be looking for an old-school sign painter soon. 

As for the seat, I've decided that what I've got is going to work fine. Now looking for someone to recover the seat. Isn't there a specialist on this forum who does seats?

Lando


----------



## Stony (Nov 5, 2012)

> The plan:build a bike that could have worked the floor at Boeing Plant 2 during the war. The Boeing historian sent a photograph of their shop bikes circa WWII.
> 
> I may be over thinking this project. The bikes in the Boeing photo are civilian and man, are they beat. The shop ID signs between the bars are very cool, and I'll be looking for an old-school sign painter soon.




I worked just down the street from Plant 2 at the Museum of Flight for eight years. It would be cool to see those pictures if you're willing to post them.

Thanks
Stony


----------



## Land O' Aches (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent to me by Michael Lombardi,Corporate Historian,The Boeing Company. My bike will most closely resemble the PERSONNEL bike the young lady is parking.


----------



## Stony (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool pic and thanks for sharing. 

Was Plant 2 the one that had the fake town built over it?


----------



## Land O' Aches (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes - I used to work with a guy whose mother was a nurse at Boeing Plant 2 during the war. Workers would eat their lunch up there, push strollers around, move the cars, anything to make it look like it was just another section of Georgetown...


----------

